# This tank makes me laugh



## Boris (Feb 24, 2013)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=290868031784


----------



## OldRider (Feb 24, 2013)

OK Dave, I'll bite..........What bike is that from ? A Ross? And why are you laughing?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 24, 2013)

X2............That's really not a tank in my 1950 dictionary.


----------



## vincev (Feb 24, 2013)

Doesn't take much to humor you Dave.Simple minds are like that.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2013)

...because they call it a men's tank, and it is obviously from a sidewalk bike... a convertable one at that?


----------



## Boris (Feb 25, 2013)

I think the artwork is funny. Kind of in the same vein that a bad science fiction movie from the late 50's-early 60's would be funny.


----------



## vincev (Feb 25, 2013)

You should get one Dave.The rocket makes your bike go faster. That is ,only while your laughing.


----------



## Boris (Feb 25, 2013)

Somehow, it just doesn't seem as funny anymore.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2013)

you two need to get a room!


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2013)

something about that rocket makes me want to cry.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Feb 26, 2013)

Have you two ever considered getting another hobby so you won't have quite so much time on your hands...


----------



## Boris (Feb 26, 2013)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> Have you two ever considered getting another hobby so you won't have quite so much time on your hands...




You know what your post reminds me of? It reminds me of the time years ago when my ex-landlord accused me growing pot in the house. Oh, we were growing pot in the house alright, but that had ended ten years earlier, before he was even my landlord. My point is, we hardly even post here anymore. You're a day late and a dollar short. But thanks for your advice and concern for our welfare (at least mine). If you think it would help, I could talk to the person who's forcing you to read this thread, and ask them to stop.


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree with Dave and I dont know what he is talking about but it sounds good. Growing pot in the house isn't as good as in your yard.I believe in real sunlight. I forgot what this thread is about.Dave,what the hell am I talking about?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 26, 2013)

vincev said:


> I agree with Dave and I dont know what he is talking about but it sounds good. Growing pot in the house isn't as good as in your yard.I believe in real sunlight. I forgot what this thread is about.Dave,what the hell am I talking about?




If you forgot what this thread was about, Dave was saying how someone that grew pot in their house designed that so called tank and it's graphics.


----------



## Boris (Feb 26, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> If you forgot what this thread was about, Dave was saying how someone that grew pot in their house designed that so called tank and it's graphics.




Exactly!!!!......it's still a tank though. You need the 1950 REVISED dictionary. Suddenly I'm inspired again. Sorry Mr. Ruskin. But Thank You at the same time.


----------



## Boris (Feb 26, 2013)

vincev said:


> I agree with Dave and I dont know what he is talking about but it sounds good. Growing pot in the house isn't as good as in your yard.I believe in real sunlight. I forgot what this thread is about.Dave,what the hell am I talking about?




I think you were still trying to decide what 8 tracks you going to bring when you, GENE, and I go out cruising in your Caddy.


----------



## vincev (Feb 27, 2013)

Now I get it! A guy on pot builds tanks for the military and Gene drives them to the 8 track place!.Thanks guys!


----------

